# Retirement property (land only) in Ontario?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm considering buying land in Ontario with the intent of either building a retirement home one day, or, if retirement in Ontario doesn't pan out for whatever reason, selling it and hopefully making a tidy profit in say 20 years.

Manitoulan Islands have always held dear to me as we used to vacation there in my childhood. We plan to visit there this summer and check things out in person to see if it's an area we want to buy land.

Are there any other places where, if you max at $20K, you can buy a decent sized (at least 1 acre) chunk of land? It doesn't necessary have to be in a town or really close to a town as long as it has some sort of road access (I would even consider no road access if there's a road close enough and the land is cheap enough).

Any thoughts?


----------

